# I have to stop feeding my feral pigeons in a month



## Hato (Apr 19, 2007)

Hello! I need an advice. I am moving in the next 4 weeks or so. I have been feeding feral pigeons and various birds for the last three years in all seasons, especially during wintertime when natural resources are scarce. I provide fresh water and food every day...
Since I am moving. I am very concerned about my friends in my back yard.

I did my own research. According to many researchers, feral birds are never dependant on feeders 100% and it is better to stop feeding during summer and fall instead of winter. 
I am planning to reduce the amount of food beginning 2 weeks before the time I move so they can adjust their eating habits. I have been feeding almost 40lbs food a day. More than 300 birds come by my backyard sometimes. Please give me the best way to handle my situation. I will be moving about 40 minutes away from where I live now, if I have to, I will come by somtimes after I move.

I really appreciate good advice !

Thank you!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Hato,

This is a tough one, but personally, I wouldn't wait until until two weeks from
today, I'd start right now. I don't know if you leave food out all day or not,
but if you do, I'd start leaving it out for a scheduled slot of time, maybe twice 
a day. Then I'd start tapering how much I actually put out. What you want
to do is send a message that they need to start hussling on their own by changing what they have come to rely on in terms of the amount put out and how long the window of opportunity to feed on it is available to them. I'd taper
and taper, and then drop the evening feed spot so it's only in the a.m., causing
them to look for dinner somewhere else. By the time you leave, you should only
be putting out a modest feed for a brief period of time in the a.m. so they have
the day to forage for to meet their needs. 

You can always go back and visit, but I don't know how you'll put out food
if someone is in your house. Good luck on your move and w/your birds.

fp


----------



## Hato (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you so much for your advice, FP!
Well, I am not selling my place due to a really bad housing market. I am renting out my current residence and really trying to find someone who loves wildlife and is a conservationist. I am really hoping that I can continue to provide some food especially during the winter. Wish me luck!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Well then, just make feeding the wildlife part of the rental agreement. 

You might be hard pressed to find someone as dedicated as yourself but they are out there. Just ask all of us!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Or let them know that you may need access during the winter months to
the yard to put out food for them  

fp


----------

